# Aporte Miniamplificador con LM386 (Sólo 3 componentes)



## vvnaon (Ene 23, 2016)

Hola a todos.

En esta ocasión les comparto un ampli con el mencionado integrado de una manera muy sencilla de armar, en origen mucha gente ocupa una batería de 9 volts para acerse escuchar, pero como verán en las fotos que incluye el .rar, lo alimento con la corriente que da la computadora a través de una entrada USB, sinceramente no la he probado con la batería de 9 volts, pero con los 5 volts que da una compu da un volumen bastante aceptable, yo use una bocina de 1 pulgada de 8 ohms a 0.1 w y no se oye nada mal.
Para que pudiera soldar las terminales del USB tuve que cortar parte del plástico en el cual reposan (como 0.3 cm) y así poder soldar con la PCB (fijarse muy bien en la polaridad para que funcione). De igual manera, tuve que pasar cerrucho para que pudiera insertar la carcasa del la entrada de la USB como lo muestra la foto y soldarlos con los rectángulos que no tienen mayor función que con soldadura fijar dicha carcasa y evitar roturas.
Con la corrriente regulada de la computadora no tendrán ruido alguno más que la música que quieran escuchar, también lo pueden escuchar con los cargadores de celulares aunque ignoro porqué hay ciertos cargadores que le generan ruido pero no todos, esto lo he comprobado.

Como verán solo necesitan tres componentes eso lo hace muy compacto, espero y sea del agrado, yo diseñe el PCB para ser usado vía USB pero si lo desean pueden usar la batería que comúnmente se usa.

Saludos.


----------



## vvnaon (Ene 25, 2016)

Les comparto fotos del mismo proyecto pero ahora usé una bocina pequeña de televisión plana o tal vez de pantalla plana de pc.

Posiblemente el pcb para imprimir al momento valga la redundancia de imprimirlo, pueda pasar que hay unas pistas que no se porqué se corten unas que van a las patas del integrado, para ello mejoré ese milimétrico defecto (si es que les pasa a la hora de imprimirlo si no hagan caso omiso). 

Saludos.


----------



## vvnaon (Ene 25, 2016)

Y por último la versión con la que debí de haber empezado, o sea alimentarlo sin compu y esta versión mide 1.5 x 1.8 cm


----------



## vvnaon (Ene 27, 2016)

Comparto fotos del último proyecto montado en una cajita de 4 x 6 cm donde nos venden brocas.


----------



## alex123 (Jun 19, 2016)

te agradecería que pongas la máscara de componentes para saber dónde va el componente y de donde hay que soldar cables de  batería y salida de  parlantes y entrada de audio? ah y  una pregunta con que programa hiciste el pcb por cierto me interesa en vercion bateria 9v para hacerlo portatil


----------



## vvnaon (Jun 21, 2016)

alex123 dijo:


> te agradecería que pongas la máscara de componentes para saber dónde va el componente y de donde hay que soldar cables de  batería y salida de  parlantes y entrada de audio? ah y  una pregunta con que programa hiciste el pcb por cierto me interesa en vercion bateria 9v para hacerlo portatil



Hola alex123:

Mira, sinceramente no tengo mascara de componentes, prometo realizarla a la brevedad, aunque en la primera version de este proyecto donde se conecta via USB viene una foto donde esta el diagrama, dado que es muy sencillo de realizar como lo muestra reitero el diagrama omiti el poner mascara pero reitero mi compromiso de realizar la mascara de componentes para que se pueda ver donde va cada cosa soldada.

En referencia al programa, la verdad no use uno en especifico, solo use adobe, powerpoint para hacer las pistas y por ultimo word para hacer en una hoja varios para cortar y pasar a la placa de cobre a traves del metodo de planchado.

Saludos.


----------



## vvnaon (Jun 27, 2016)

Les hago llegar la posicion de los componentes, recuerden que la resistencia es de 10kΩ y si lo desean pueden suprimirla con un puente, segun lo deseen dado que esta en la entrada de se;al.


----------



## alex123 (Jun 28, 2016)

gracias ahora si puedo ver a que lado va las entradas y salida saludos


----------



## vvnaon (Jun 28, 2016)

De nada, y posteriormente hare algunas modificaciones para que la resistencia este en mejor posicion y tenga potenciometro en la placa.

Saludos.


----------



## vvnaon (Jul 7, 2016)

Les mando unas fotos de un proyecto que hice con los LM386 y dos satelites de un teatro en casa, para los bajos un TDA7294 con un woofer de 6" (este ultimo no le puse foto pues para el tema creo es irrelevante), y creanme que ambos wattajes quedaron bien a pesar de que los LM tienen poco fue suficiente para el TDA7294.

En la alimentacion del ampli dado que el transformador me daba mas de los 12 volts que es lo maximo que soporta el LM386N-1 puse solo en la salida de la rectificacion el regulador 7812 para que aguante, se oia bien pero a bajo volumen se oia medio granuloso por lo que le agregue un filtro electrolitico de 1mf a 50 v de la tierra a la salida y con eso fue suficiente.

Como veran le integre un pote de volumen, y una salida de estereo a mono para el woofer, esta la hice sacando dos resistencias del mismo ohmeaje de cada canal del pote como lo podran ver y las uni, posteriormente le puse una resistencia de 1k y un capacitor de poliester de 1mf (105) de la salida a la tierra del rca hembra para hacer un corte de frecuencia para que pase bajos nada mas (aprox. en 150 hz segun los datos de un proyecto para realizar un pasabajos pasivo).


----------



## alex123 (Jul 9, 2016)

vvnaon dijo:


> Les mando unas fotos de un proyecto que hice con los LM386 y dos satelites de un teatro en casa, para los bajos un TDA7294 con un woofer de 6" (este ultimo no le puse foto pues para el tema creo es irrelevante), y creanme que ambos wattajes quedaron bien a pesar de que los LM tienen poco fue suficiente para el TDA7294.
> 
> En la alimentacion del ampli dado que el transformador me daba mas de los 12 volts que es lo maximo que soporta el LM386N-1 puse solo en la salida de la rectificacion el regulador 7812 para que aguante, se oia bien pero a bajo volumen se oia medio granuloso por lo que le agregue un filtro electrolitico de 1mf a 50 v de la tierra a la salida y con eso fue suficiente.
> 
> Como veran le integre un pote de volumen, y una salida de estereo a mono para el woofer, esta la hice sacando dos resistencias del mismo ohmeaje de cada canal del pote como lo podran ver y las uni, posteriormente le puse una resistencia de 1k y un capacitor de poliester de 1mf (105) de la salida a la tierra del rca hembra para hacer un corte de frecuencia para que pase bajos nada mas (aprox. en 150 hz segun los datos de un proyecto para realizar un pasabajos pasivo).



seria bueno un video de como funciona


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Jul 9, 2016)

alex123 dijo:


> seria bueno un video de como funciona


El sonido se "escucha" asi que no se para que queres un video. Con que grabe el audio es suficiente...


----------



## alex123 (Jul 9, 2016)

Dr. Zoidberg dijo:


> El sonido se "escucha" asi que no se para que queres un video. Con que grabe el audio es suficiente...



El video para ver el circuito como le quedo y así también se puede escuchar el audio ambas cosas digo


----------



## vvnaon (Jul 9, 2016)

alex123 dijo:


> El video para ver el circuito como le quedo y así también se puede escuchar el audio ambas cosas digo



Hola alex123:

Mira si deseas saber del circuito que use para el tda7294, lo puedes localizar en www.construyasuvideorockola.com, en la seccion de proyectos de audio, en el amplificador de 90 watts (yo tenia uno hecho arrumbado que no usaba por lo que lo saque de la tumba ), ese use. A parte del corte de frecuencias que mencione, la desventaja que tuve era que tenia poco volumen y no hacia sonar bien el woofer por lo que tenia que aumentar la ganancia del ampli de 90 watts, para ello en la pagina que te puse hay valores que se recomiendan para este ampli y valores que pueden ser modificados, entre ellos hay una resistencia de 1k que si disminuyes su valor obtienes mas ganancia, la baje a 750Ω y con esto fue suficiente, le puse tambien en el woofer del lado del positivo una bobina para mayor profundidad de bajos, tambien en paralelo a las terminales del woofer dos filtros no polarizados de 22mf a 50v en serie. Eso me ayudo aun mas en bajos.

El woofer que use lo recupere de un par de bocinas para coche, le quite los tweeters le puse un cubrepolovo y listo me quedo solo el woofer.

Nunca he subido un video y creo este foro no permite que se suban sino a traves de youtube, vere que puedo hacer mando de todas maneras fotos y por el momento retomare el consejo de Dr. Zoidberg subire un audio.

Saludos.


----------



## alex123 (Jul 9, 2016)

vvnaon dijo:


> Hola alex123:
> 
> Mira si deseas saber del circuito que use para el tda7294, lo puedes localizar en www.construyasuvideorockola.com, en la seccion de proyectos de audio, en el amplificador de 90 watts (yo tenia uno hecho arrumbado que no usaba por lo que lo saque de la tumba ), ese use. A parte del corte de frecuencias que mencione, la desventaja que tuve era que tenia poco volumen y no hacia sonar bien el woofer por lo que tenia que aumentar la ganancia del ampli de 90 watts, para ello en la pagina que te puse hay valores que se recomiendan para este ampli y valores que pueden ser modificados, entre ellos hay una resistencia de 1k que si disminuyes su valor obtienes mas ganancia, la baje a 750Ω y con esto fue suficiente, le puse tambien en el woofer del lado del positivo una bobina para mayor profundidad de bajos, tambien en paralelo a las terminales del woofer dos filtros no polarizados de 22mf a 50v en serie. Eso me ayudo aun mas en bajos.
> 
> ...



la idea era ver al lm386 en acción en video claro de yapa al tda7294  pero si no puedes subir videos no hay problemas


----------



## vvnaon (Jul 9, 2016)

alex123 dijo:


> la idea era ver al lm386 en acción en video claro de yapa al tda7294  pero si no puedes subir videos no hay problemas



Te comparto un audio que grabe con los satelites y el woofer y sin el woofer o sea los puros satelites, aunque el audio no es muy bueno porque lo grabe con un celular, veras la diferencia de presencia en el sonido; la musica es de un grupo de metal que me gusta mucho que se llama gamma ray.

Saludos.

A ver si puedo despues darme de alta en youtube y hacer el video .


----------



## alex123 (Jul 10, 2016)

vvnaon dijo:


> Te comparto un audio que grabe con los satelites y el woofer y sin el woofer o sea los puros satelites, aunque el audio no es muy bueno porque lo grabe con un celular, veras la diferencia de presencia en el sonido; la musica es de un grupo de metal que me gusta mucho que se llama gamma ray.
> 
> Saludos.
> 
> A ver si puedo despues darme de alta en youtube y hacer el video .



Pues si hay diferencia entre ambos que lastima que no encuentro el lm386 por mi país


----------



## vvnaon (Jul 10, 2016)

alex123 dijo:


> Pues si hay diferencia entre ambos que lastima que no encuentro el lm386 por mi país





 No me late eso de los países, ignoro porque pase esto pero también por acá no se encuentran ciertas cosas y pues antes de armar algo tiene uno que checar si hay el integrado o los transistores que se necesitan.


----------



## alex123 (Jul 10, 2016)

vvnaon dijo:


> No me late eso de los países, ignoro porque pase esto pero también por acá no se encuentran ciertas cosas y pues antes de armar algo tiene uno que checar si hay el integrado o los transistores que se necesitan.



Verdad algunas  cosas no se encuentran y antes de hacerlo habría que saber que contamos con los componentes y eso es algo que no hice   pero bueno solo tengo el tda2822m pero distorsiona mucho


----------



## vvnaon (Jul 10, 2016)

alex123 dijo:


> Verdad algunas  cosas no se encuentran y antes de hacerlo habría que saber que contamos con los componentes y eso es algo que no hice   pero bueno solo tengo el tda2822m pero distorsiona mucho



Tal vez lo puedas conseguir vía aliexpress.com si mas bien recuerdo, surten a todo el mundo pero creo que es por mayoreo a partir de 5 piezas según el vendedor y creo que el método de pago es con tarjeta (tal vez sea con depósito, yo la verdad lo ignoro porque no he hecho compras con ellos aunque conozco quien compra a través de esta página).


----------



## alex123 (Jul 11, 2016)

vvnaon dijo:


> Tal vez lo puedas conseguir vía aliexpress.com si mas bien recuerdo, surten a todo el mundo pero creo que es por mayoreo a partir de 5 piezas según el vendedor y creo que el método de pago es con tarjeta (tal vez sea con depósito, yo la verdad lo ignoro porque no he hecho compras con ellos aunque conozco quien compra a través de esta página).




Pues yo tampoco he hecho compras por internet ni tengo tarjeta jeje


----------



## vvnaon (Jul 12, 2016)

alex123 dijo:


> Pues yo tampoco he hecho compras por internet ni tengo tarjeta jeje



Alguien que conozcas que viaje mucho y pueda ir a algún país o estado no sé cercano al tuyo y pueda traértelos (que lo vendan por allá pues), es lo último que se me ocurre


----------



## alex123 (Jul 13, 2016)

vvnaon dijo:


> Alguien que conozcas que viaje mucho y pueda ir a algún país o estado no sé cercano al tuyo y pueda traértelos (que lo vendan por allá pues), es lo último que se me ocurre



No conozco una persona que compre en línea y este cerca de mi lo que tal vez pueda logras quizás encontrar de algún aparato tv viejo o radio que tenga el lm386


----------



## vvnaon (Jul 13, 2016)

alex123 dijo:


> No conozco una persona que compre en línea y este cerca de mi lo que tal vez pueda logras quizás encontrar de algún aparato tv viejo o radio que tenga el lm386



Buen punto  ojalá y si lo encuentres.


----------



## vvnaon (Jul 20, 2016)

Les comparto la version mono con volumen y con la mejora de que el espacio para la resistencia ya le deje mas ancho para que pueda estar horizontal. y pegada a la placa.


----------



## vvnaon (Jul 21, 2016)

Les comparto un video del proyecto.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Oovbb3FMnFE&feature=youtu.be


----------



## vvnaon (Jul 24, 2016)

He descubierto algo en relación a la alimentación cuando lo queremos hacer con corriente eléctrica.

Y es que ya sea que lo alimentemos con un transformador con su debida rectificación o lo alimentemos con un transformador con la rectificación y un regulador (por si se nos pasa el voltaje) se oye granuloso; para eliminar ese sonido no deseado, se le debe de poner o un electrolítico (polarizado) o un cerámico (cualquiera  de estos entre 0.1 mf y 1 mf) entre el negativo y el positivo (rectificado y regulado) o el negativo y positivo (rectificado) según sea el caso, para que logremos un sonido fiel.

Este capacitor o filtro, debe estar lo más cerca posible del pcb (no más de 5 cm), ya que por experiencia si hay un cable largo de la alimentación del proyecto, provoca ese efecto granuloso (me pasó con un proyecto de dos canales, no sé si les pasó lo mismo pero por si las dudas les paso este tip).


----------



## alex123 (Jul 24, 2016)

vvnaon dijo:


> He descubierto algo en relación a la alimentación cuando lo queremos hacer con corriente eléctrica.
> 
> Y es que ya sea que lo alimentemos con un transformador con su debida rectificación o lo alimentemos con un transformador con la rectificación y un regulador (por si se nos pasa el voltaje) se oye granuloso; para eliminar ese sonido no deseado, se le debe de poner o un electrolítico (polarizado) o un cerámico (cualquiera  de estos entre 0.1 mf y 1 mf) entre el negativo y el positivo (rectificado y regulado) o el negativo y positivo (rectificado) según sea el caso, para que logremos un sonido fiel.
> 
> Este capacitor o filtro, debe estar lo más cerca posible del pcb (no más de 5 cm), ya que por experiencia si hay un cable largo de la alimentación del proyecto, provoca ese efecto granuloso (me pasó con un proyecto de dos canales, no sé si les pasó lo mismo pero por si las dudas les paso este tip).



gracias por el concejo


----------



## moonwalker (Jul 25, 2016)

I like this thread; me gusta este tema porque el LM386 fue el primer dispositivo electronico que use en mi primer amplificador; disfrute tanto esa vez fue como la puerta para entrar en la construccion de amplificadores; habia una version de estos LM386 comercializados en Caracas con la letrar L al final: LM386L el cual nunca pude hacer andar por la distorsion que ofrecia del resto aquellos LM386 sin L funcionaron de maravilla; Dios les bendiga


----------



## vvnaon (Jul 25, 2016)

moonwalker dijo:


> I like this thread; me gusta este tema porque el LM386 fue el primer dispositivo electronico que use en mi primer amplificador; disfrute tanto esa vez fue como la puerta para entrar en la construccion de amplificadores; habia una version de estos LM386 comercializados en Caracas con la letrar L al final: LM386L el cual nunca pude hacer andar por la distorsion que ofrecia del resto aquellos LM386 sin L funcionaron de maravilla; Dios les bendiga



Así es moonwalker, según el datasheet, los LM386N so los mejores en funcionamiento en relación a los L o M, por sus caracterísitcas y bueno, no se diga de su sencillez para armar y montar, ideal para las pequeñas bocinas o pequeños woofers que se hacen actualmente o también de tamaño poco más grandes en pulgadas. Y muchas gracias por tu bendición.

Saludos.


----------



## moonwalker (Jul 25, 2016)

asi es wnaon; el LM386 ofrece un amplio uso en diferentes dispositivos de audio de pequeña potencia; barato, facil consecucion y montaje, y aunque hoy ya tengo años que no construyo amplificadores en base a este modesto integrado, aunque sea sencillo y facil su uso, merece mucho credito. Luego del LM386, realice mi segundo amplificador de audio con el LM380 el cual tambien me parecio chevere; bueno no recordare mas tiempos de antaño jajaja. Dios te bendiga


----------



## alex123 (Jul 25, 2016)

Si no me daría mucha distorsión el tda2822m sería como un lm386 pero según veo el lm386 da menos distorsión y más calidad lo cual lo hace un buen integrado de audio portátil.


----------



## moonwalker (Jul 25, 2016)

Si alex; el LM386 ofrece poco esfuerzo con grandes prestaciones; realice un rastreador de señales con un tda2822 y realmente prefiero el 386; hagalo alex sin pensarlo; Dios te bendiga


----------



## alex123 (Jul 25, 2016)

moonwalker dijo:


> Si alex; el LM386 ofrece poco esfuerzo con grandes prestaciones; realice un rastreador de señales con un tda2822 y realmente prefiero el 386; hagalo alex sin pensarlo; Dios te bendiga



si pero no consigo el lm386


----------



## vvnaon (Jul 25, 2016)

alex123 dijo:


> Si no me daría mucha distorsión el tda2822m sería como un lm386 pero según veo el lm386 da menos distorsión y más calidad lo cual lo hace un buen integrado de audio portátil.





Fíjate que no tengo el gusto aun de conocer ese integrado, pero por lo que compartes creo que no es un muy buen integrado, a pesar de que la serie TDA en amplificadores es muy bueno entre otras cosas porque no sólo esta serie es para amplificadores sino varias aplicaciones electrónicas, muchas gracias por la info .


----------



## moonwalker (Jul 26, 2016)

Que lastima que no lo consigas colega y es raro que no lo halles porque estos son muy conocidos y de facil consecucion, bueno por aca los hay como arroz; deberias de solicitarlo via encomienda si no lo consigues tu ciudad o si no eres de la capital de tu pais; no puedo decir que el TDA2822 sea malo, es un integrado tambien de buenas prestaciones y que actualmente hoy se consigue mas en aplicaciones para bocinas pequeñas para PC pero trabaje tanto el 386 y 2822 y segun mi gusto prefiero el primero; lo deje de usar en mis epocas tempranas de construccion de amplificadores fue porque siempre me vendian era el LM386L (con L al final) y siempre me ofrecia mucha distorsion como lo expuse arriba; aun no se y quisiera saber que significa esa L jajaja buen dia y Jesus les bendiga chicos


----------



## vvnaon (Jul 26, 2016)

moonwalker dijo:


> Que lastima que no lo consigas colega y es raro que no lo halles porque estos son muy conocidos y de facil consecucion, bueno por aca los hay como arroz; deberias de solicitarlo via encomienda si no lo consigues tu ciudad o si no eres de la capital de tu pais; no puedo decir que el TDA2822 sea malo, es un integrado tambien de buenas prestaciones y que actualmente hoy se consigue mas en aplicaciones para bocinas pequeñas para PC pero trabaje tanto el 386 y 2822 y segun mi gusto prefiero el primero; lo deje de usar en mis epocas tempranas de construccion de amplificadores fue porque siempre me vendian era el LM386L (con L al final) y siempre me ofrecia mucha distorsion como lo expuse arriba; aun no se y quisiera saber que significa esa L jajaja buen dia y Jesus les bendiga chicos



moonwalker, andando nuevamente revisando el datasheet del LM386, me di cuenta que en su serie no hay con L, sólo M, MM y N, por lo que muy probable que era algún falsificado, tal vez algún integrado para audifonos que te lo hacían hacer pasar por LM386 y en este caso creo que los N-1, M y MM son según el datasheet los más bajos en proporcionar wattaje de entre los 250 y 300 mW, los N-3 de 500 a 700 mw y los N-4 de 700 a 1000 mw. En mi caso yo sólo consigo el N-1 pero con un woofercito de 3 a 4 ohms y me da mucha potencia creo que más de la que se hace da en el datasheet, de hecho creo que en muchos integrados hay valores de datasheet que son dudosos pero en fin, mejor la práctica que la teoría .


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Jul 26, 2016)

vvnaon dijo:


> de hecho creo que en muchos integrados hay valores de datasheet que son dodusos pero en fin, mejor la práctica que la teoría .



Si claro... mejor la practica... hasta que quemás los chips.
Seguramente los de NSC eran medios bobos al escribir los datasheets...


----------



## vvnaon (Jul 26, 2016)

Dr. Zoidberg dijo:


> Si claro... mejor la practica... hasta que quemás los chips.
> Seguramente los de NSC eran medios bobos al escribir los datasheets...



Tal vez no bobos, sino más bien me refería que hay valores que son estándar de los datasheets y poner todas las posibles variantes creo que sería maratónico para el fabricante, como ejemplo en Features se pone battery operation y yo lo estoy alimentando el integrado con una fuente, seguramente no es la forma más correcta de alimetarlo a ojos del fabricante sin embargo se puede.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Jul 26, 2016)

vvnaon dijo:


> Tal vez no bobos, sino más bien me refería que hay valores que son estándar de los datasheets y poner todas las posibles variantes creo que sería maratónico para el fabricante, como ejemplo en Features se pone battery operation y yo lo estoy alimentando el integrado con una fuente, seguramente no es la forma más correcta de alimetarlo a ojos del fabricante sin embargo se puede.


Nop. A lo que se refiere es que la tensión nominal de operación del chip lo hace apto para trabajar en un equipo a baterías/pilas. Pero eso no le impide que lo alimentés con una fuente de CC de cualquier tipo, incluso el cargador de un celular o un panel solar o lo que sea que entregue esa tensión. No tiene que ver con si es correcto alimentarlo con una fuente CC o nó...


----------



## vvnaon (Jul 26, 2016)

Dr. Zoidberg dijo:


> Nop. A lo que se refiere es que la tensión nominal de operación del chip lo hace apto para trabajar en un equipo a baterías/pilas. Pero eso no le impide que lo alimentés con una fuente de CC de cualquier tipo, incluso el cargador de un celular o un panel solar o lo que sea que entregue esa tensión. No tiene que ver con si es correcto alimentarlo con una fuente CC o nó...



Entonces estamos de acuerdo en eso en que no todas las características están explícitas sino implícitas


----------



## moonwalker (Jul 26, 2016)

Pues si pudo haber sido una falsificacion; en ciertas partes vendian con el de L y en otras partes con N pero si mal no recuerdo el primer integrado LM386 que compre y ensamble como mi primer amplificador no poseia ningun tipo de letra al final solo LM386 y me fue genial montandolo en un protoboard luego lo pase a un pcb que pertenecia a un circuito comparador de regulador AC  de voltaje ( no sabia hacer PCB jaja) y alli quedo.


----------



## vvnaon (Jul 26, 2016)

Al igual el que sólo decía LM386 era mejor copia que los L  o no sé si algún fabricante los hizo sin letra después y si la verdad no se compara el hecho de poder el primer amplificador y que funcione, se siente uno en las nubes jejejeje.

Mi primer proyecto formal que hice fue con el TDA2030 ya hace varios años, de hecho mucho antes de haber entrado a este gran foro, había hecho unos de imori kits pero no se me hacía mi proyecto pues, es padre experimentar con el sonido de varios integrados o transistores y posteriormente hacer tus conclusiones de cuales te gustaron más .



Comparto otras fotos de una petición, en versión estéreo y  un poco de audio de celular.


----------



## moonwalker (Jul 27, 2016)

Muy bueno wnaon el proyecto


----------



## alex123 (Jul 27, 2016)

vvnaon dijo:


> Al igual el que sólo decía LM386 era mejor copia que los L  o no sé si algún fabricante los hizo sin letra después y si la verdad no se compara el hecho de poder el primer amplificador y que funcione, se siente uno en las nubes jejejeje.
> 
> Mi primer proyecto formal que hice fue con el TDA2030 ya hace varios años, de hecho mucho antes de haber entrado a este gran foro, había hecho unos de imori kits pero no se me hacía mi proyecto pues, es padre experimentar con el sonido de varios integrados o transistores y posteriormente hacer tus conclusiones de cuales te gustaron más .
> 
> ...



De donde sacaste ese gabinete y venía con esos parlantes o los compraste aparte?
Por Cierto de cuantas pulgadas son? Leo que dice que es de 30w parece… y te quedo bien saludos


----------



## vvnaon (Jul 27, 2016)

alex123 dijo:


> De donde sacaste ese gabinete y venía con esos parlantes o los compraste aparte?
> Por Cierto de cuantas pulgadas son? Leo que dice que es de 30w parece… y te quedo bien saludos



El gabinete es de las centrales de un teatro en casa creo yo por qué lo compre en 100 pesos en donde venden cosas usadas o que no se usaron de audio, ya incluía los pequeños woofers en efecto de 30 whatts a 3 Ω que han de ser de entre 1 1/2 y 2 pulgadas. Y si esta padre el modelito y tiene muy buen sonido . Muchas gracias por sus apreciaciones.


----------



## moonwalker (Jul 29, 2016)

queria agregar algo mas, ya que estan hablando acerca del gabinete: nunca hice un gabinete para ese amplificador, ni tampoco para el Lm380, ni para el TDA2003 y TDA2050; ha sido el gabinete el talon de aquiles en mis circuitos; tengo algunos proyectos y me gustaria hacer un gabinete pequeño y sencillo para contener circuitos a nivel general ya que tengo varios proyectos por alli sueltos; el de wnao esta chevere. Dios les bendiga


----------



## vvnaon (Jul 29, 2016)

moonwalker dijo:


> queria agregar algo mas, ya que estan hablando acerca del gabinete: nunca hice un gabinete para ese amplificador, ni tampoco para el Lm380, ni para el TDA2003 y TDA2050; ha sido el gabinete el talon de aquiles en mis circuitos; tengo algunos proyectos y me gustaria hacer un gabinete pequeño y sencillo para contener circuitos a nivel general ya que tengo varios proyectos por alli sueltos; el de wnao esta chevere. Dios les bendiga



Yo también tengo varios que no les pongo gabinete, como un TDA2050 con pasabajos activo, un TDA8571j con un pre de lm1036 que me encanta el loudness porque le da mucha profundidad al sonido, y otros ya más grandecitos  ya después les pondré gabinete  y moonwalker te recomiendo que cheques donde deshacen tvs planas o minicomponentes, allí tal vez encuentres algo que te guste para montar


----------



## moonwalker (Jul 29, 2016)

Si, si Dios lo permite voy a buscar contenedores para colocar algunos circuitos que valen la pena organizar; por alli tengo un crossover activo el cual lo estoy colocando en una cajita de decodificador de movistar  jaja hay que ser recursivo aunque me gustaria armarlas de mi cuenta.


----------



## vvnaon (Jul 29, 2016)

moonwalker dijo:


> Si, si Dios lo permite voy a buscar contenedores para colocar algunos circuitos que valen la pena organizar; por alli tengo un crossover activo el cual lo estoy colocando en una cajita de decodificador de movistar  jaja hay que ser recursivo aunque me gustaria armarlas de mi cuenta.



Eso es aun mejor  yo por ejemplo armé un pre para guitarra con novopan y placas que eran como de una tv de bulbos (sin sus componentes electrónicos, solo la placa pues), así como un poco de alfombra color café que se pegan y se venden en cuadros, conseguí también perillas en copias de guitarra telecaster y marshall, le hice también unas luces audiorítmicas con el tip31 para cuando está clean la guitarra con leds ultrabrillantes y también para cuando está activado el distor pero ese le puse leds rojos difusos, voy a subir un video para que veas como enciende y todo a ver que te parece.


----------



## moonwalker (Jul 30, 2016)

espero el video el colega


----------



## vvnaon (Jul 31, 2016)

Les comparto este otro proyecto con el LM386 y un control de tonos Baxandall, dado que es muy sensible el LM386 en su señal de entrada, se presta para ponerle un elemento pasivo como atenuador de frecuencias, la resistencia de 10k que es parte del amplificador la pueden suprimir haciendo un puente o bajar su valor resistencia para poder obtener la mayor potencia a la salida de este.

Saludos





			
				vvnaon dijo:
			
		

> Les comparto este otro proyecto con el LM386 y un control de tonos Baxandall, dado que es muy sensible el LM386 en su señal de entrada, se presta para ponerle un elemento pasivo como atenuador de frecuencias, la resistencia de 10k que es parte del amplificador la pueden suprimir haciendo un puente o bajar su valor resistencia para poder obtener la mayor potencia a la salida de este.
> 
> Saludos



No había podido subir el diagrama de los tonos baxandall porque en el diseño me topé con un problema a la hora de realizar el PCB que fue resuelto en otro tema y no me permite repetir y subir el mismo archivo, por eso lo tuve que poner en rar.


----------



## alex123 (Ago 2, 2016)

vvnaon dijo:


> Les comparto este otro proyecto con el LM386 y un control de tonos Baxandall, dado que es muy sensible el LM386 en su señal de entrada, se presta para ponerle un elemento pasivo como atenuador de frecuencias, la resistencia de 10k que es parte del amplificador la pueden suprimir haciendo un puente o bajar su valor resistencia para poder obtener la mayor potencia a la salida de este.
> 
> Saludos
> 
> ...



Ese control de tonos se ve muy bueno  tú lo diseñaste?


----------



## vvnaon (Ago 2, 2016)

alex123 dijo:


> Ese control de tonos se ve muy bueno  tú lo diseñaste?



Si yo lo diseñé alex, te paso el puro control a  través de esta la liga.

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f27/problema-control-tonos-baxandall-145496/

Había tenido un problemita que ya resolví con los tonos graves y en mi último mensaje viene el ya corregido.

Saludos.


----------



## vvnaon (Ago 2, 2016)

Si es que consideran necesario ponerle más ganancia al LM386 puse la versión de mayor ganacia que es de 200 veces, para ello le añadí dos orificios en la pata 1 y 8 para que se pueda poner un capacitor electrolítico polarizado de 10mf, la pata 1 es la que está pegada al círculo negro del integrado que puse en la posición de componentes y la 8 es la que está del otro lado; deben de poner el positivo del filtro en la pata 1 y el negativo en la pata 8.

Pongo el circuito del datasheet solo para que se den cuenta de como se pone.

Si llegaran a alimentarlo con corriente eléctrica, y usaran un transformador con tap central y en la rectificación tengan +- y tierra (que la tierra queda libre pues el LM386 no usa derivación a tierra), deben de usar la mayor tierra posible, entonces deben de soldar un cable que una la carcasa de los tres potenciómetros y soldarlo a tierra, de lo contrario, posiblemente tendrán un sonido como de radio mal sintonizado, que se quita con lo que les menciono. De igual manera si usan el doblador de tensión para rectificarlo, será el mismo proceso para la tierra.

Ignoro porqué pasa, pero pasa.


----------



## vvnaon (Ago 5, 2016)

Les mando la prueba que para estos casos usé un woofer de 6" y 8 ohms, así como un tweeter piezoeléctrico, pero tengo problemas con el micrófono de mi celular LG45 que no capta el rango de los bajos lástima pues este control de tonos tiene muy buena atenuación de bajos por lo que solo hace bien de los agudos .

Edité este mensaje para poder añadir ahora en mp3 otro archivo que hice con una cámara que me permite captar mejor los bajos pero ahora no los agudos  y bueno el chiste es que oigan los bajos muy buenos por este control de tonos que de hecho el primer experimento lo añadí a un ampli con un TDA7294 y acompañado de un buen woofer de 10" con su respectivo tweeter, se oye  me late me late. bueno eso es todo.


----------



## vvnaon (Ago 7, 2016)

moonwalker dijo:


> espero el video el colega



Hola moonwalker:

Te mando fotos del pre para quitarra que te mencioné, no le he hecho video pero por el momento te mando fotos. Las luces que se prenden del lado izquierdo por la parte de arriba, se prenden cuando enciendo el pre así como un led rojo que está a un lado de los potes de la parte frontal, cuando está la guitarra limpia se prenden unos leds que están por la parte de arriba del lado derecho, y cuando está el distor (ya que cuenta con el) se prendel los leds de arriba que están en medio.

Vaya que si me costó un poco de trabajo jejeje.


----------



## vvnaon (Ago 26, 2016)

Les mando esta versión mejorada para que tengan más espacio al momento de colocar el filtro de 10 mf y la alimentación del LM386.


----------



## moonwalker (Ago 27, 2016)

my congratulations to you Wnaon; sinceras felicitaciones colega te ha quedado muy bien todo; le has sacado gran provecho a ese amplificador y preamplificador; muy bueno colega.


----------



## vvnaon (Ago 27, 2016)

moonwalker dijo:


> my congratulations to you Wnaon; sinceras felicitaciones colega te ha quedado muy bien todo; le has sacado gran provecho a ese amplificador y preamplificador; muy bueno colega.



Thanks a lot Moonwalker.

Quería sacar provecho de varios proyectos con este integrado para que pudiéramos hacer muchas versiones de este y creo que pude hacerlo .

Es un gran motivante mensajes como los tuyos, así como los proyectos que aquí se nos regalan propios de varios días de realización que me sirven de ejemplo para darme cuenta de que sea con los medios que sea y con los que cuentes es cualquiera capaz de aportar algo y poder enriquecer este foro.

Muchas gracias por las felicitaciones nuevamente y no será el único, ya se me ocurrirá más.

Saludos.


----------



## moonwalker (Sep 3, 2016)

claro que si colega; trabajar y aportar con el corazon es algo gratificante que te ayuda a ser mejor cada dia. Tengo ya hasta mas de un año que no he aportado a este foro tan genial y lleno de talentosos como tu pero Dios da oportunidades. Asi como dice wnao, debe sacar provecho a una labor por ejemplo el de la construccion de cualquier amplificador especificamente como a este LM386 cuyo tema has desarrollado muy bien. Dios te bendiga


----------



## vvnaon (Feb 23, 2017)

Hola a todos, después de pasado un tiempo, les comento que cuando se haga la versión con control de tonos, es necesario poner un cerámico de 0.1 micro (104) en la entrada de corriente porque se mete ruido, se me ocurre que para que no haya necesidad de hacer ma orificios, se puede agrandar los orificios donde va la corriente y enrollar en el cable pelado las patitas del cerámico y así soldarlo en la placa para poder ahorrar espacio. Y de igual manera si es que pudiera pasar que se meta ruido en cualquier otro de los proyectos que brindé del LM386 pueden hacerlo. Bueno eso es todo, saludos.


----------

